# Opera at the cinema



## vampireslugger (Aug 5, 2015)

I only just noticed that my local Odeon shows operas, ballets etc. Anyone been to these -- will I be faced with an empty cinema (don't get me wrong, I'd love to have the cinema to myself), and is it generally worth the ridiculous amount of money cinemas charge? Being a student, I'm reluctant to spend money without great consideration.

S


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I've been to the Met Opera Live broadcasts in theaters about six or seven times and enjoyed them. If you go to the "live" broadcast, they can be expensive (US $25). They are cheaper the next week during the encore performance and even cheaper during the summer encores (US $12). I am not sure that all theaters that show the live broadcast also show the encores. For summer encores there were typically about 15-20 people in the theater (in Alexandria, VA at the time).

This year, for a number of reasons, I have taken a subscription to Met Opera on demand and can stream them to my TV and stereo.

If you are a "starving student," you can stream individual operas from the Met for US $4-5. See:

http://www.metopera.org/Season/On-Demand/


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had bad luck going to the Met broadcasts at my local multiplex. One time the feed went out during the stirring final scene of _Die Walküre_; another time a rainstorm killed the _Eugene Onegin_ transmission after the first ten minutes. I haven't made a third attempt.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## vampireslugger (Aug 5, 2015)

Actually I'm in England. Though knowing the temperamental weather here, amfortas, it may be even worse. 

The Met streaming service looks promising. I will investigate it, thank you.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I've been to the Met Opera live broadcasts in the theater twice I think. Once for a showing of Carmen and another for a double feature of Tchaikovsky's Iolanta and Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle. Both times were excellent.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I went to my local theater to watch Met Opera Encore showing of Die Meistersinger last year. There were 20-25 people in the theater and it was definitely more enjoyable than watching Blue Ray at home. The sound quality was not up to my hi-fi standards. This may be perhaps due to their audio system being tuned for action movies, not classical music.

Yes, I'd like to go again if there is an opera that interests me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am doing it almost ten years now, It's so wonderful to enjoy (most of the time) such wonderful performances :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The cinema was packed out for the Pechers de Pearles broadcast on Saturday, much to my surprise.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> The cinema was packed out for the Pechers de Pearles broadcast on Saturday, much to my surprise.


Our cinema too, as. when LULU was one only 10 persons attended


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's wonderful, I recommend it. But sometimes the connection seems to snap and it's annoying.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Our cinema too, as.* when LULU was one only 10 persons attended*


what a surprise!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

do you applaud? standing ovation? bravo!?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been to several Met Broadcasts at my local cinema. Most of the seats were taken.

However, I have yet to attend a video broadcast where there wasn't some video or sonic series of blips that spoiled the continuity of the performance. Turned me off so I may never go back again.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I've been to several Met Broadcasts at my local cinema. Most of the seats were taken.
> 
> However, I have yet to attend a video broadcast where there wasn't some video or sonic series of blips that spoiled the continuity of the performance. Turned me off so I may never go back again.


that would put me off - better see a recorded version with all the blips sorted out.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My wife has been to our local Odeon to watch ballet and opera and greatly enjoyed both


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> do you applaud? standing ovation? bravo!?


Go out more, see for yourself instead of making lame jokes


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Love going to the Met live transmissions, and for me it never failed. It's the oldest audience of any classical "concert" I've ever seen (at least in Montreal) with average age over 70. But it's also an audience that really loves the music and I've had amazing conversations with opera lovers who told me stories of the "old days."


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Go out more, see for yourself instead of making lame jokes


lame jokes from my armchair are cheaper


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> My wife has been to our local Odeon to watch ballet and opera and greatly enjoyed both


Me too - it was very enjoyable

Ooops! Clarification required, possibly - I wasn't enjoying Haydn man's wife (or anyone else's in case Mrs H is reading!)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Our cinema too, as. when LULU was one only 10 persons attended


Must confess I was absent too. Couldn't face an evening of discordant music and a sordid plot!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Must confess I was absent too. Couldn't face an evening of discordant music and a sordid plot!


You mean like Don Giovanni? I'm sorry, I can only take so many diminished sevenths and false relations before my teeth are set on edge and my ears leave in protest of discords.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> It's wonderful, I recommend it. But sometimes the connection seems to snap and it's annoying.


I really enjoy the opera broadcasts. I've never had a connection failure from the Met. Only from English broadcasts!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> You mean like Don Giovanni? I'm sorry, I can only take so many diminished sevenths and false relations before my teeth are set on edge and my ears leave in protest of discords.


No, I said discordant music AND sordid plot. I think it was the late John Steane who wished that Berg's final masterpiece had been a little easier on the ear and the stomach!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DavidA said:


> No, I said discordant music AND sordid plot. I think it was the late John Steane who wished that Berg's final masterpiece had been a little easier on the ear and the stomach!


Like I said, Don Giovanni. Its music has plenty of dissonance, and its plot is entirely sordid.

Of course it also has lots of beauty and drama, but then again, so does Lulu. Berg was a natural melodist and his lyricism made him a born opera composer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Like I said, Don Giovanni. Its music has plenty of dissonance, and its plot is entirely sordid.
> 
> Of course it also has lots of beauty and drama, but then again, so does Lulu. Berg was a natural melodist and his lyricism made him a born opera composer.


Sorry mate, but I have to pass on Berg at the moment. I agree the plot of the Don is pretty strong stuff - the fact that da Ponte and Cassanova combined on it says it all - but Mozart's music is something again.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

It sounds like the technical success of the broadcast may depend largely on how a given theater is set up to receive it. If that's the case, it's worthwhile checking out your local cinema at least once, knowing that whatever happens is likely to become a trend.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Sorry mate, but I have to pass on Berg at the moment. I agree the plot of the Don is pretty strong stuff - the fact that da Ponte and Cassanova combined on it says it all - but Mozart's music is something again.


I'm not asking you to enjoy or listen to Berg, I'm asking you to understand that others of us find it quite appealing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> lame jokes from my armchair are cheaper


It shows :devil:


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Xaltotun said:


> It's wonderful, I recommend it. But sometimes the connection seems to snap and it's annoying.


Yeah, that happened a couple times at the Tannhäuser I went to and the theatre ended up giving everyone free tickets to another movie. I'd frankly rather have seen the opera uninterrupted but not much you can do when the connection gives out.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I have already attended several opera broadcasts at the cinema. Of course, you cannot feel the same atmosphere as during a live show, and the sound might be sometimes disturbing (I am thinking of the bass, which are always lounder in cinemas). But the great advantage is taht it is much cheaper (and, as a student, this point is quite important), and that you can see what is happening on the stage, the faces of the sngers, etc., which is not always possible during a live show.


----------



## vampireslugger (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes problems with the sound system -- excessive bass intended for movies etc. -- did concern me. But anyway, I decided to go see Turandot next week. Not my first preference, but I have the day free so I thought I might as well. The place looks to be nearly sold out (though it is a more, well, up market cinema). Curious to see what the demographics will be like. Sounds like I may well be the youngest by several decades.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

omega said:


> I have already attended several opera broadcasts at the cinema. Of course, you cannot feel the same atmosphere as during a live show, and the sound might be sometimes disturbing (I am thinking of the bass, which are always lounder in cinemas). But the great advantage is taht it is much cheaper (and, as a student, this point is quite important), and that you can see what is happening on the stage, the faces of the sngers, etc., which is not always possible during a live show.


​


----------

